# Where to purchase Pigeons or Pheasants near Fargo



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm looking for some birds to get my dog exposure any help would be great. Thanks Labs


----------



## hunterND (Aug 15, 2007)

I think most of the locals trap their own pidgeons beneath the underpasses in and around fargo.

I'm not sure if their are any regs on that but thats my two cents.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Contact Scott Starry hes a member on this forum his screen name is i_grow_pheasants

or try contacting Mike Elgin out of Grand Forks at Dakota hunting club
701-775-2074


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will trap them, $2 a pidgeon.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

WTF is a "pidgeon"?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Grab a fishing net and go under the bridges!


----------

